# L2850-D Hydraulic confusion



## No-8

Firstly Hello everyone, greetings from New Zealand.
I have a nice little Kubota L2850 - D (the 4WD version) and I'm wanting to add rear aux hydraulic ports as there are currently none.

I have located and purchased a suitable valve bank with a single acting and a double acting spool and a high pressure carry over for power beyond. I want to break the pressure line running to the back for the 3ptL 

but

when I look at the machine I see not one but two lines coming from a block mounted just under the pump. My confusion is as to the two pipes running to the back one goes to the plate under the seat next to the down speed knob and I assume this is pressure to the lift arms however there is the other one which goes into the back of the case right next to the R/h lift arm. Anyone know if the second pipe is a return from a pressure reliev valve in the block by the pump or a second pressure line or what? Dont want to cut into the wrong line


----------



## cytafex

*Hydraulic connection*

Hello from Clarksburg,
I have a L2950 myself and have been trying to learn about hydraulics to add a winch for skidding logs as we heat with wood. You don't need to cut any hoses as you can plumb into the hydraulic block near the pump. You could run hoses where the plugs are now as you don't have a loader on the tractor. See attached file for diagram.
good luck Larry


----------

